# Passenger Car Help!



## Brand138 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!

I hope this is the right section to post this to, if not I apologize.

So I am new to the hobby thanks to a trip on the Heber Valley Railroad a few months back which made me want to model the train we rode in HO scale. What I am finding however is the cars and diesel locomotive we rode on do not seem to exists! I do have some static model experience but nothing advanced. It was a 3 car train with a RS-4-TC pulling.

I'm in the process of scratch building the RS-4-TC locomotive, but I am having a lot of trouble finding the 3 passenger cars we rode. The cars are marked as:

2700 - which I believe I can kit bash from a arched roof combine by adding the missing door and window on the baggage sliding door end.

324 - a 21 single window. This one closest thing I have found is a heavyweight like one from Pennsylvania line but the windows on each end are spaced wrong. It was once a MU car from Eire Lackawanna I believe, and only model close is hundreds of dollars which I can not afford! Haha

4966 - a paired window with unusual (at least to me) spacing for the end windows. I have not seen a car with the same window spacing yet.

Before I start chopping up everything in sight I thought I would reach out to people who actually know about this stuff! If anyone has any advice I would greatly appreciate it!

I will attach a picture of 4966 which seems like the hardest to find any existing model even close to the right window layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi welcome to the site,

It looks like a Pullman but Id'ing it would take a lot of time.
Why didn't you ask them about it, I am sure someone would have been happy to tell you.
They have a site why don't you try to email them or better yet call. 

http://hebervalleyrr.org/

Tell them how much you enjoyed yourself, flatter them up, they should know what they have. Tell them your building their RR in HO. Make them blush. 

Have you come across this site here, http://passcarphotos.info/Indices/PULL1.htm

They have a crap load of Passenger cars with pictures. I went through real quick looking but I think it would take me a while to find the same one. Even if they even have it. 
A nice site to add to your bookmarks. :thumbsup:

Maybe someone else will know, why don't you start a thread on the build here.
Pick the HO section to do it. Add lots of pictures. 

I am limited on time during the week that is why I have not searched for this car right now.

What do you mean by "paired" windows?


----------



## Brand138 (Feb 5, 2014)

whoops I attached the wrong picture. let me try that again.

and ya...I did email them and flattered them a bit...they said this:


4966 - originally built for the Canadian National Railway as a sleeping car. CNR rebuilt the car for commuter service as a coach as we see it today.
2700 - originally built for Union Pacific
324 - originally built for Lackawanna (used in New Jersey and New York as part of Thomas Edison's first built electric railway in the United States)

Very basic so I set out researching the cars myself and came upon http://utahrails.net/utahrails/heber-equipment.php
It does not have specifics either that I can tell.

By paired windows I mean it has 2 windows together then a larger space then 2 again and so on like the following attached picture shows.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brand138 said:


> By paired windows I mean it has 2 windows together then a larger space then 2 again and so on like the following attached picture shows.



I know no facts. But seeing this car pic, it occurred to me that it could have
originally set up for private compartments, thus the wider spacing between
windows.

Don


----------

